# More Staff Leave Infinity Ward



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*More Staff Leave Infinity Ward
*
*Three more team members confirm their departure.
*by Jim Reilly 

*April 12, 2010* -Developer Infinity Ward has lost additional team members today. 

Long-time programmer Jon Shiring confirmed to IGN he has resigned from his position at the studio. Shiring made his initial announcement through his *Twitter account*. Shiring did not give a reason for his resignation or where he'll end up next. 

"I'm not trying to create spectacle, I just wanted to avoid the LinkedIn nonsense," he told IGN. "No announcements other than that one." Shiring spent close to six years at Infinity Ward, working on both Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare and Modern Warfare 2. 

Senior Animator Bruce Ferriz confirmed to IGN he, too, left the studio this month and has now joined Santa Monica-based developer Big Red Button Entertainment. He is currently working on an unannounced project. Ferriz spent just over one year at Infinity Ward. 

Lastly, Modern Warfare 2 lead designer Mackey McCandlish has also reportedly left Infinity Ward. According to *Kotaku*, McCandlish notified his colleagues through Facebook of his decision to leave the studio. McCandlish had been at Infinity Ward since 2002. McCandlish confirmed his departure on his *Twitter account*. 

Earlier this month, Infinity Ward veterans Todd Alderman and Francesco Gigliotti also *revealed* through LinkedIn the two had left the studio. 

In March, Infinity Ward co-founders Vince Zampella and Jason West were fired by publisher Activision. The two announced this morning plans to open a new studio called Respawn Entertainment and signed a new publishing deal with rival Electronic Arts.

Source: IGN


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I hope the entire team moves on, there's nothing worse than corporate muscling, power to the people I say :clap:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is an Update from IGN 

*Update*: Additional Infinity Ward employees have now left the studio. Lead Designers Steve Fukuda and Zied Reike are no longer employees, *Kotaku* reports. Programmer Rayme Vinson and lead artist Chris Cherubini have also now left. Cherubini confirmed he has resigned from his position. 

*Update 2*: Two more veteran Infinity Ward employees have now left. Lead Animator Mark Grigsby and Lead Character Animator John Paul Messerly updated their LinkedIn profile accounts today showing they are no longer with the company. Grigsby spent just over five years at Infinity Ward while Messerly was with the group for over eight years. 

The total number of employees that have left Infinity Ward since March, including West and Zampella who were fired, is now at 13.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Think this is saying something, do you onder:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It sure doesn't look good for Activison and for the next COD game.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Some managers are just incompetent. For every Steve McConnell there are 2 or 3 Activision Managers.


----------

